# The troublesome duo.



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

_Here's my big headed doofus Chester who loves to explore and dressing gown climb (I attach my boyfriend's dressing gown to a nail on my wall and Chester absolutely loves climbing it then free falling onto the pillows) he likes to make me chase after him whilst he decides what else he can do to annoy his dad, he will do things like purposely knock down stuff we have placed for him or will steal something we're using, or try and tug it from our fingers and run away chuckling lightly. If he doesn't get his own way (usually not getting a rice crispie for not spinning, as they're both under training) he nips you and will actually turn his back to you until he gets what he wants.. basically he isn't learning how to spin, only eat._















_And here's my little cutie pie baba Casper; he can already spin with a hand motion and is learning quickly; he enjoys constantly trying to beat on a much too big Chester, he loves kisses, cuddling/cleaning my hair and chewing the coin on my necklace, he is obsessed with rice crispies and sometimes spins on me without being asked just to get one and he has this cute thing where when you give him something nice to eat, or he sees me after a few hours he will shake his head and hop back all __excited __and then come to chirp at me before continuing this weird head shaking movement jumping around like a maniac and he really enjoys cleaning me, a little bit too much, I mean the little guy really does try but gets a bit overwhelmed when he realises half way up my hand that there's a lot more to go!

_













_
he also enjoys going under his dad's chin and rubbing himself back and forth on his beauty of a beard until he falls asleep. 

_









_So there they are, my two handsome little men; Does anyone know what marking Casper is? It's hard to see on camera; he has a light custard like colour over his head and tiny small dots running down his back which aren't very noticeable._ 

_Lastly, for your entertainment. A goat._









_
Thank you for taking the time to see my two precious boys, much appreciated! Do any of your rats have cute and weird things they do when they're excited, or is there a run around hobby in which they enjoy? I'd love to know!_


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

such a random goat ;D


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

My color guess for Casper is champagne variegated. Champagne is a PED (pink eyed dilute) of black, which is why I think he is champagne.
On another note, I have a horse named Casper.


----------



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

_Horses <3 I used to have horses when I was younger but had to get rid unfortunately; such peculiar and intelligent creatures. Thanks, I've had a few people say champagne now, so I'm just going with that although doesn't really matter too much. He'd be cute named any colour._


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

True, they definitely require some upkeep, but well worth it in my opinion. Also true, he is a very cute rattie.


----------



## bostongirl1983 (May 21, 2015)

Both are cuties!


----------

